# In love With The Iphone $



## valdimir1132 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes this is a really cool phone just really lucky to have thanks...


----------



## Sebek (Dec 19, 2012)

What Iphone you have?


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

The 4 is my guess since that is where the $ is located.  I upgraded to a five this past weekend and I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had an iPhone for just a few years.  Currently I have 4S.  Love it.  Don't see myself ever (?) being without an iPhone.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just ordered the iphone 5 and it will be here Tuesday!! I'm excited to get it since it feels like I've been waiting forever. I've had a Droid for the last 2 years and I'm just ready to streamline everything. I have an ipad and ipod touch, so I'm hoping it will make things easier to have it all on the same system. Most people seem to love their iphones, so I hope I fall in that category. I can see how some people could really love the android system, but I think since I am familiar with the ithingies it will be a better fit for me. I ended up getting the white one....I usually go with black but thought the white would be different and fun! Is it Tuesday yet??


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have had an Iphone since the very first one. I love it. I currently have the 4s, since I'm still under contract. 
I looked at the galaxy sIII and Note2, mainly because I think I want a bigger screen, but don't know if I can give up my beloved Iphone. Love having it along with my Ipads.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

luvmykindle3 said:


> I have had an Iphone since the very first one. I love it. I currently have the 4s, since I'm still under contract.
> I looked at the galaxy sIII and Note2, mainly because I think I want a bigger screen, but don't know if I can give up my beloved Iphone. Love having it along with my Ipads.


Glad to hear you love yours! I also looked at the galaxy and although a bigger screen would be nice at times, I just don't want to be carrying around a phone that large. I figure if I need to do something on a larger screen then I can just use my ipad. The rumors say there will be a larger iphone coming this fall and I thought about waiting to see it, but I just don't want to wait that long since I really don't think a larger phone is for me, at least right now. But maybe it will work out great for you!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmykindle3 said:


> I have had an Iphone since the very first one. I love it. I currently have the 4s, since I'm still under contract.
> I looked at the galaxy sIII and Note2, mainly because I think I want a bigger screen, but don't know if I can give up my beloved Iphone. Love having it along with my Ipads.


Last year I tried to switch to a Galaxy SII. I lasted about 3 months and wound up going back to the iPhone. It would take something really awesome to pull me away again.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Luvmy5brats said:


> Last year I tried to switch to a Galaxy SII. I lasted about 3 months and wound up going back to the iPhone. It would take something really awesome to pull me away again.


Nice to know this. This was the other phone I was looking at as well.

My iphone is out for delivery! In preparation I thought I'd read the book, iPhone: the missing manual. Wow, there seems to be tons more to the phone than is obvious. Glad to be reading this book. He gives lots of hints and tips and tells how to get to things that you wouldn't find right off, and how to set them up to do what you want. As with all new tech items, sounds like it will take a bit to get it all set up, then it should be a great!


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Luvmy5brats said:


> Last year I tried to switch to a Galaxy SII. I lasted about 3 months and wound up going back to the iPhone. It would take something really awesome to pull me away again.


Wow, What didn't you like about it? Everyone I know who switched raves about it. It takes me a while to switch phones. I think I'll wait and see what the next iPhone brings.


----------

